# Bach information needed asap please



## Jpayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm writing a paper about J.S. Bach, and I need help. 

The paper itself includes how he influenced future composers with his style of music, and how he created his style of music. As well as how he uses the keyboard and organ, and how church music plays a roll in his music. 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

This should help you.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, I wish the internet had been around when I had to write papers.


----------

